
Uber's value drops ~18B on private markets as mistakes mount - 65827
http://about.crunchbase.com/news/morning-report-ubers-value-drops-private-markets-mistakes-mount/
======
fstuff
So they lost 2.8 billion last year and this years just started and their
entire valuation drops by 26%. Ouch

